# deadly Revelstoke avalanche



## faceplant (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2010/mar/14/3-snowmobilers-dead-canadian-avalanche/
REVELSTOKE, British Columbia -- An avalanche struck an informal snowmobile rally in Canada's Rocky Mountains, killing at least two people and leaving an unknown number missing at an annual gathering best known for its party atmosphere and stunt riding.

Rescuers sent helicopters over remote Boulder Mountain at daybreak Sunday to determine if conditions were safe for a full-scale ground search after operations were halted overnight when darkness fell.

Police also conducted a door-to-door search of hotel rooms Sunday to piece together how many people were missing from the Big Iron Shoot Out rally, which drew about 200 people to the mountain.

Revelstoke Mayor David Raven said an avalanche warning had been in place for three weeks.

"A fresh snowfall overnight exacerbated that warning. I know people have been cautioned again and again," Mr. Raven told CTV Newsnet.

Royal Canadian Mounted Police Cpl. Dan Moskaluk told a news conference Sunday morning that two people are confirmed dead in the avalanche, not three as previously reported in the chaotic hours after the slide.

Cpl. Moskaluk said 30 people were injured, including one person in critical condition and three others in serious condition. He said 19 people were treated at and released from the local hospital.

About 200 people were on the mountain when the slide struck around 3:30 p.m. local time Saturday, but many of them survived and got off the mountain safely. The Big Iron Shoot Out is an annual unsanctioned but increasingly popular informal gathering of people who enjoy snowmobiling in the deep snow of back-country British Columbia.

Cpl. Moskaluk said there could be some people still buried on the mountain, but it is not known how many.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 15, 2010)

*darwinism*

i know it's heartless but .... avi danger high. people are warned. gee. rescue has to risk their safety. the gene pool got some chlorine. i know the p.c. police are going to have a field day with me,but i just say "puck it"


----------

